# Looking for Gamers in North East Jersery



## CaineDND (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello ^_^
I live in Clifton, New Jersey. I find myself with lots of free time for the next year or so 
The poeple around me aren't interested in games anymore. They went and grew up on me, tsk tsk.
Anyway, I'm looking to meet new people with common interests. You can respond to this thread. I'd prefer talking to you via AIM - Caineanime
I'm also looking to join ANY club at this point! Anime/DND/Etc Really!! I'm THAT desperate!! o.o;

Thank you for your time
~Caine


----------



## WNightBlade (Aug 9, 2006)

I live in Jersey City, but I don't have a car. Thinking about starting a group that's walkable from the PATH?


----------

